# 2015 NATIONAL RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP BLOG Corning, CA



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Come One, Come all to the event of the decade! The Retriever Community is Celebrating the 75th Anniversary of the NATIONAL RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP. The NRC crowned their first champion in 1941, stay tuned to see who will earn the title of the 75th NATIONAL RETRIEVER CHAMPION! 

Thanks to our BLOG SPONSORS, PURINA & AVERY for providing us the means to present this exciting, once in a lifetime event to the masses! 

Please click the link below to support the sport & watch the head-to-head competition among the best Handler's and Retrievers' of the US & CANADA:

http://2015nrc.blogspot.com/


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

The first series is getting some answers!!! We have posted many of Mark Atwaters photos on the blog. Dont miss out on the happenings......


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Sounds like the judges are getting plenty of lead on the paper. I like the fact they did something different than the typical double and a blind for the first series.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree Chad, I was surprised to see the triple but love them opening it up tough.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Memories of a 7 day Natl Am, and suggestions that past Nat'ls didn't have enough water testing?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I just want to say that I think this year's blog team is doing really great work! Love the pictures! Thanks RNs!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

The blog coverage is great! 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

John Lash said:


> The blog coverage is great!
> 
> Thanks to all.


X2 thank you for posting it. good reading...


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

National seems to be running very efficiently. Even with the weather they're moving to the 4th on day 3. Judges, marshals and work crew are doing an OUTSTANDING job!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I know that it isn't fun to be out in that kind of weather, but please be kind to California...they need every drop of rain that they can get!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I can tell you from first hand experience.... The conditions were awful today... Cold, windy and rain!! Thanks to all the volunteers, judges and the girls that do the blog! Tina, Gwen and Tera put up with a lot to bring the info to everyone! Thanks guys!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Callbacks to the the 4th series
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57, 59, 60, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 75, 76, 78, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 88, 89, 90, 91, 93, 94, 96, 97 and 98.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok anyone know what they are planning for today? With the mechanics and national help they could probably get a land quad done with 82 in one day if it is not a huge test. What does everyone else think?
Chad


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

It truly warms our hearts & keeps us going knowing that people are enjoying what we are putting out there. The NRC IS running efficiently, thus far the tests have been challenging, & the dog work has been amazing!!!!

This am we will start the 4th Series. It is rumored it is a Land Triple "this is unofficial info" We have posted scrapbooks of photos from T.Styan & M.Atwater. 

Also Our Sponsors have been very very generous this and are giving away PRIZES VIA TRIVIA QUESTIONS ON THE BLOG!!!!! So don't miss out on your chance to WIN some really neat prizes.

STAY TUNED & THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION IT MEANS SO MUCH TO EVERYONE HERE AT THE 2015 NRC!!!!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

You guys are doing a great job keeping us working stiffs informed! I wonder what the costs are to all the employers across this country in lost production for us all following the Blog! LOL


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you Tera, Mrs. Gwen and Tina!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Tera - I appreciate your putting names on the photos of the various people you include on the blog


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes love the pic, the names attached & all the reports. Wonderful. Thanks Bloggers


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Great job on blogging, thank you, Team! After 3 years of drought, California really needs the rain - sorry about the bad timing, but... hey, who hasn't trialed in rain before, anyway!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't even run field trials (someday, maybe with the next dog) but I love reading the blog and have for the past 3 years. The pics and commentary paint a great picture for us. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Newbie question, but would like to understand. What makes the handler select the MR versus the LR after picking up the flyer? By picking up the flyer first all are using secondary selection, but i saw only a few chose to pick up the LR prior to the MR. Is this strictly decided by "reading the dog"? Or is it constant in training to choose one over the other?


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Cut em Shelby said:


> Newbie question, but would like to understand. What makes the handler select the MR versus the LR after picking up the flyer? By picking up the flyer first all are using secondary selection, but i saw only a few chose to pick up the LR prior to the MR. Is this strictly decided by "reading the dog"? Or is it constant in training to choose one over the other?


For a newbie, this is a terrific question. Take my answer with a grain of salt as I've never run a field trial. When the order of birds to be picked up is not stipulated by the judges, the handler may allow the dog to select the next bird by how the dog looks when it returns with the flyer, while other handlers may direct or line-up their dog to a specific bird based on factors (wind, scent, cone, potential for switching on tight marks etc). As in most answers . . it depends . .. 

Some handlers go to the line with a set mind, some make a decision after the birds go down, some let the dog decide after it comes back with the first one. 

Hopefully a more experienced person will chime in.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

When my dog returns from the flyer I usually ask where is your mark. Wherever he turns is where he goes as he sure about the mark. Run more HRC than FT so there are always exceptions to that. IMO


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

If you are running pretty early you go to the line with a plan based on training and experience. The rule of thumb starting point is "last bird down, short to long", but that's not ironclad. You may have a very confident solid marking dog that lines up hard on a different bird than what you were thinking, it generally is not a good idea to fight him off that mark just for the sake of a rule. If you are running later you may have seen handlers change strategy after multiple failures trying it the conventional way, if the new way seems to work better, you try that. Sometimes nothing is clear and you just take your best shot.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS To our TRIVIA WINNER'S Carol Howey & John Lash!!! They will be getting WetMutt mats shipped to their house. WOW!!! what a prize, everyone who has these mats just love them. Don't miss out on your chance to win. Visit the BLOG look for post titled Trivia 3 and take a guess at our newest trivia question!!!


TRIVIA: http://2015nrc.blogspot.com/2015/11/trivia-question-3.html#links


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Cut em Shelby said:


> Newbie question, but would like to understand. What makes the handler select the MR versus the LR after picking up the flyer? By picking up the flyer first all are using secondary selection, but i saw only a few chose to pick up the LR prior to the MR. Is this strictly decided by "reading the dog"? Or is it constant in training to choose one over the other?


Middle retired was shorter.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

What happened with dog number 52. Doesn't show a no bird, and is skipped on the blog?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Where can I find the callbacks to the 5th? Been out training all day and can't seem to find my way back to the main page!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Callbacks to the 5th Series

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 57, 59, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 73, 75, 76, 78, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 88, 89, 90, 91, 94, 96, 97 and 98.

# Called Back: 71 Dogs

Dogs Dropped: 2, 9, 13, 17, 39, 46, 54, 60, 62, 72, 93

Dog #85 Will Start the 5th Ser


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2tall said:


> Where can I find the callbacks to the 5th? Been out training all day and can't seem to find my way back to the main page!


http://topdognationalevents.azurewebsites.net/ViewCallbacks.aspx?eventid=2


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you Bon & Ed. Lost a few in this round!


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

With 71 dogs to the 5th; how do those numbers compare to past Nationals? Not a criticism, I think the judges are doing an excellent job on time management.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to our Trivia 3 WINNER - Brian Daniels

* Brian will receive an entire years subscription to Retriever News

Trivia 4 is posted.

PLAY ALONG AND WIN!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

71 dogs to the 5th, these Judges are not sweating a thing. They are sitting in a great position with dog work and time. Lots to Judge and lots of time.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

T.Lanczak said:


> 71 dogs to the 5th, these Judges are not sweating a thing. They are sitting in a great position with dog work and time. Lots to Judge and lots of time.
> 
> Pretty cool.


Is there any way that the blog for each dog, for each series could be summarized? I think it would be much easier to follow along, and more interesting to click on any of these dog/handler teams and read their blog for each series. As an example, if you clicked on dog #1, all of that dogs previous blog reports would be listed. Hope that makes sense to anyone besides me.

Thanks for the reporting. 

Congrats to all those who started and good luck to all those who are left.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Mike Berube said:


> Is there any way that the blog for each dog, for each series could be summarized? I think it would be much easier to follow along, and more interesting to click on any of these dog/handler teams and read their blog for each series. As an example, if you clicked on dog #1, all of that dogs previous blog reports would be listed. Hope that makes sense to anyone besides me.


That is an interesting idea, and I imagine it is possible.

I use Blogger, and the webmaster would have had to utilize tags with every post. They are by all appearances not doing that this year. But certainly this is an idea for Tera for the future.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

one thing you can do is go to the search box in the upper left. type in a portion of the dog's name and you'll see all the posts about that dog.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

AmiableLabs said:


> That is an interesting idea, and I imagine it is possible.
> 
> I use Blogger, and the webmaster would have had to utilize tags with every post. They are by all appearances not doing that this year. But certainly this is an idea for Tera for the future.


I'll have to explore this for a future event. However, I will say at times I'll post twice a minute it would be time consuming to add more text such as tags. The whole concept of the blog is to present in real time as best we can. We are looking at other blog programs that may make this an easier application. Thanks for the suggestion. Enjoy!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Starting the 8th in the morning!!!!


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like the water quad is going to get some answers and create some separation.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Tera, I wouldn't worry too much about adding tags. Josie's suggestion of the search box seems to work fine.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Can anyone at the National elaborate on why #53 Chase was taken off the line? I hope it wasn't serious or career ending!!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Same question regarding dog #53 "Chase" run by Steve Yozamp!


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

swliszka said:


> Same question regarding dog #53 "Chase" run by Steve Yozamp!


Will run last, was taken to vet for a seed in the eye


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

JKOttman said:


> one thing you can do is go to the search box in the upper left. type in a portion of the dog's name and you'll see all the posts about that dog.


Thank you, that works great!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

i think slider is gonna pull this one out or possibly babbi lanes.


----------



## OTIS SANDERS (Apr 21, 2015)

T.Lanczak said:


> I'll have to explore this for a future event. However, I will say at times I'll post twice a minute it would be time consuming to add more text such as tags. The whole concept of the blog is to present in real time as best we can. We are looking at other blog programs that may make this an easier application. Thanks for the suggestion. Enjoy!


who bought all the olives stuffed with red peppers? Then drank the fruity beer flavored with oranges?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Trevor Toberny said:


> i think slider is gonna pull this one out or possibly babbi lanes.


Bobby and Ali are not back to the 9th.


----------



## gary mcilwain (Apr 11, 2013)

Rainmaker said:


> Bobby and Ali are not back to the 9th.


frazier is


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

gary mcilwain said:


> frazier is


Does Bobby still own Frazier? Thought he sold him to Robicheaux, who is listed as his owner and has been running him a while.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ninth series. There is a theme running about the short retired left.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

The blog is reporting many dogs as having "pop-ed" are these dogs actually popping and if they are, then something must be amiss.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

ryan and frazier is who i ws meaning. sorry


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

DeWitt Boice said:


> The blog is reporting many dogs as having "pop-ed" are these dogs actually popping and if they are, then something must be amiss.


 I thought the same thing... at this level.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

9 dogs have been reported to have popped and Stracka's dog came in from a go flyer


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Wonder why they dropped Slider?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Wonder why they dropped Slider?


The curse of Trevor??


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Wonder why they dropped Slider?


I am guessing the hunt he put up on the short left retired in the ninth contributed to the decision.

But I am not there, so I am just guessing.

I am a huge fan of Slider. Sorry to see him go.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I count 12. Hated to see Slider and Indy go.&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone know why Slider was dropped? By our count, he was going into the 10th clean-- no handles and what looked like many excellent performances. Other dogs are back with handles. Just puzzled.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

blindfaith said:


> Does anyone know why Slider was dropped? By our count, he was going into the 10th clean-- no handles and what looked like many excellent performances. Other dogs are back with handles. Just puzzled.


I was wondering the same, not just w Slider, but a total of 7 No Handles dropped and 2 Handles carried? Looks like they ran into time factor?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Pickum not updated since 7th. Who's got the most picks left?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

blindfaith said:


> Does anyone know why Slider was dropped? By our count, he was going into the 10th clean-- no handles and what looked like many excellent performances. Other dogs are back with handles. Just puzzled.


I'm not there and I'm not judging, but Maybe this quote from the blog played a part. "the dog let out a loud yelp taking off from the line"


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have learned thru the years to take the descriptions on the blog with a HUGE grain of salt, now thats not a knock on the staff and the job they do, because they bust their behinds to bring us THEIR view...but we all need to remember there are THREE judges that are actually making the call, so what may have been described as a spectacular job,may not have been actually been that way according to the judges...

I think that sometimes we read the ongoings with our hearts and then when the result is listed ,we go WTH and are shocked at the results or the winner...

take the blog for what it is...nothing beats being there, or hearing from one of the competitors directly...and even then its in the hands of the JUDGES


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

CamoDog said:


> I was wondering the same, not just w Slider, but a total of 7 No Handles dropped and 2 Handles carried? Looks like they ran into time factor?


If time were the reason, and if all handle's and hunts were the same wouldn't the two handles you referenced have been dropped?
As Bon said in his post The blog, by neccesity, uses descriptive words such as "handle" and "hunt" ; As Bon said in his post those words can't tell you what really happened.
Not all handles and hunts are equal


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

CamoDog said:


> I was wondering the same, not just w Slider, but a total of 7 No Handles dropped and 2 Handles carried? Looks like they ran into time factor?


maybe this, "deep"....how deep?

ran toward the blind turned toward the area 1/2 to the bird then turned toward the holding blind made a loop deep and left of the holding blind, turned toward the area again just missing the bird then dog got deep of the area est a hunt to then work his way to the bird.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Not only dings from last series but judges can and do look back at the dogs earlier work even though they were previously carried. 
All you can say is dog made it to the 9th series in 2015.
. 
35 dogs without handles were dropped at some point


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Only one female still in competition!! Go Sweet!! And Ty!!


----------



## James Hurst (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope some history is made here today


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Can't tell from here but we're dogs asked to do any big Swims this trial either on marks or blinds?


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma says.....Go Brother Juice!!!!!!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Go poppa Juice. Go poppa Ford.
Torn


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance but is the 10th the final round?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jared McComis said:


> Pardon my ignorance but is the 10th the final round?


Doesn't have to be, but Usually 10 series is it


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

The top two Open Dogs this year Ford & Bullet among those fighting it out in the final series of the NRC

Wish I could be there to see it~


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

blindfaith said:


> Does anyone know why Slider was dropped? By our count, he was going into the 10th clean-- no handles and what looked like many excellent performances. Other dogs are back with handles. Just puzzled.


It is worth noting sometimes a "no handle" is seen by a judge as a "should have handled" and scores the retrieve accordingly.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> I have learned thru the years to take the descriptions on the blog with a HUGE grain of salt, now thats not a knock on the staff and the job they do, because they bust their behinds to bring us THEIR view...but we all need to remember there are THREE judges that are actually making the call, so what may have been described as a spectacular job,may not have been actually been that way according to the judges...
> 
> I think that sometimes we read the ongoings with our hearts and then when the result is listed ,we go WTH and are shocked at the results or the winner...
> 
> take the blog for what it is...nothing beats being there, or hearing from one of the competitors directly...and even then its in the hands of the JUDGES


Yes would love to be there. But the pics in the Blog have been good & better than nothing. Able to hear a little sooner than the blog sometimes this year & more fact. But I give credit to the bloggers for a really decent job and love the diagrams, pics etc. & thanks to those sponsors.
Also rooting for Al Arthur & Gizmo. According to blog they had a good run in the 10th!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Per the blog, I think it's Jackson/Ledford. My pick'em choice and sentiment hope for Bullett!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

just heard gizmo won gradys got to be smiling from above


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Breck said:


> Can't tell from here but we're dogs asked to do any big Swims this trial either on marks or blinds?


Apparently not but perhaps the grounds did not lend themselves to that.


----------



## gracie (Oct 16, 2007)

First of all, congrats to all who qualified, let alone those that finished. In Canada, we call all who make it to the tenth a "finalist". My understanding is that in the States, only those that successfully complete the tenth ( as I understand, would be called back to the eleventh) are considered Finalists. Not intending any disrespect, but if you have two handles on the tenth, would you be called back. Not there, didn't see the work. Just looking for some context. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If you pick up the chickens in the 10th you are a finalist in the US.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to new NFC Gizmo, Bruce & Betty Hall and to Sandhill Kennel and Al Arthur on a well deserved National Win!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Breck said:


> Congratulations to new NFC Gizmo, Bruce & Betty Hall and to Sandhill Kennel and Al Arthur on a well deserved National Win!


Nicely done, congratulations to all!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to Al, Gizmo, Sandhill K. & the Halls. Every summer for the past 3 years have been going to Al in Michigan to train. Didn't get there as much as I liked to this year. Absolutely the best teaching & help has come from Al. Thoroughly enjoy my time there when I go. Al deserves this win for all his hard work day & night. Congrats. & enjoy!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I was training with Bruce today when Gizmo finished the 9th. He was so excited after that going to the 10th, he was like a kid at Christmas. Congratulations to Bruce and Betty for winning. Also congratulations to Al Arthur on the win. Are he and Hugh the first father-son combo to win the Nationals?


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow guy wins the national,only 4 congrats?????? I will allthough did it personally last night to Hugh and Al...WAY TO GO SANDHILL KENNEL.....Jim


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to all the connections on winning the National....butI think its even sweeter that on the week that the Retriever community loses Grady, that a Grady sired dog wins the National..cant write a better script ending than that


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations to NFC-AFC Keeno's Gizmo, owned by Bruce & Betty Hall, bred by Danny Luttrell and and handled by Al Arthur, Sandhill Retrievers!

Gizmo is a product of NAFC-FC Cody Cut a Lean Grade and Keeno's Callie (FC-AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow x Lean Mac Leady Velvet). He is a little over 7 years old. 

Prior to the National in 2015 he earned 15 Open points (including a win) and 22 Amateur points (including 3 wins). With this win, Gizmo has earned a total of 70.5 All-Age points (11 AA wins) and 49 Derby career points (6 wins).

Al's father, Hugh Arthur, handled NFC Dynamite Duke (owned by Marshall Dunaway) to a national win in 1985 making this the second father and son to have each won a national. (Ray Gonia won with NFC Massie's Sassy Boots and Jim Gonia won with NFC-AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior and NFC Watermark's Running Back.)


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

HUGE congratulations to Al Arthur, the Halls and NFC Gizmo. My congratulations also go out to Mr. Hugh and the entire Sandhill crew. JOB WELL DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats to Gizmo, Pine Tree and the Arthurs!


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations Gizmo, his owners, trainers, and handlers!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Way to Gizmo and Bruce. Also way to go Bill, Judy and Moses.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats Gizmo, Al and Bruce. Enjoy cloud 9.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats to all the finalists. 
We were routing for Ford and Gonia team. The best of the best 

Lorraine


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats to mr Al Arthur and Gizmo! it is an honor to train on sandhills property and to have shot some fliers for Gizmo at some point in time!


----------

